# Cutting lily pipes



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Mar 2014)

Has anyone successfully did this? Managed to break the end of my inlet where the intake slots are. 
I've ordered a new one but the old one still functions for now, I just rubbed the sharp edges with sand paper and put my mesh filter back on. 
On the plus side it seems to be less restrictive and I can get the pipe brush through it all the way. Someone should actually make them this way 
Just wondering if there is a way I can cut the glass of neatly to prevent any accidents during cleaning. Was thinking maybe wrap some tape round and try with one of them little bremel things with a cutting blade in.


----------



## allan angus (2 Mar 2014)

look on u tube for " wine bottle cutting 30 seconds " not tried it myself but u might be able to use a simular method ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Mar 2014)

Worth a try. I suspect a similar approach is what broke them in the first place. I dipped the end in boiling water to soften up the tubing but didn't fully submerge it. I think the last 10mm or so still had a grip and when I twisted shattered round one of the slits which would have been a week point.


----------



## allan angus (2 Mar 2014)

expesive mistake beter luck with the next try


----------



## foxfish (3 Mar 2014)

If you have nothing to lose try a diamond disc cutter in a mini grinder or take it to a ceramic tiller & use theirs. You might have to stuff the end with something first...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Mar 2014)

I'll give it a try as soon as my replacement turns up just in case. Has anybody came across open ended inlets before? Miles easier to clean IMO. I've bought 2 sets of lily this time so that I can soak in bleach more regular and alternate which set I'm using. If they are well scummed up bleach just doesn't cut through it for me. I can only soak them for about 3 hours while carrying out filter maintenance so hopefully two sets will mean they don't get as dirty in between clean. 
I'm also trying to come up with a pipe cleaner that will get round to the bottom of the intake, so far none I have tried will either do it or is at risk of breaking it! IME it's best to handle these as little as possible.
I'm thinking something along the lines of a semi rigid tubing with a small piece of sponge attached to the end, could be rigid up to the point of the bend then something a bit more flexible to get the last bit.


----------

